# LED 5630 and 5050



## Tianbin (Jul 5, 2013)

Firstly , I'm Thai. and not that good in English.

I saw a lot of treads talking about LED in this site. Not like in Thai sites.
Mostly, We're talking about T5HO. even though we've got so many brands 
of LED here like ADA aquasky , Intense , Upaqua , Aquasonic etc.
(I believe there're much much more brands in USA.)

Actually, people here believe that LED is still not that good right now and 
if you need a good enough LED you should pay a lot more than T5HO or MH.
to get the same power. And yes , No compare , No measure and No information WTF??

So now ,Im try to talk about LED Strip 5630 and 5050 in Thai. which I can buy in just
20-25$ for 5 meters(90 watts). I know that this kind of LED doesn't shed that 
deep like MH. And I don't have any information about it like Lumens , PAR , or Lux 
even if I want to measure them , I can't!!. 

They work perfectly. Yes, I don't know exactly that my RED and BLUE is the good 
RED and BLUE.....??... but they are truly cheap here to DIY this kind of LED. 
I spent just 60$ for 5630x5m and 5050x5m typical R&B and a 20Amp Driver 
I'm trying to test it by compared with Odyssea T5HO x 4 with 48"W and 15"D.
That is what I can do right now. (I do really need a PAR meter anyone can help?)

I just need to know. Have anyone try this before? Please let me know


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Tianbin said:


> Firstly , I'm Thai. and not that good in English.
> 
> I saw a lot of treads talking about LED in this site. Not like in Thai sites.
> Mostly, We're talking about T5HO. even though we've got so many brands
> ...


They are talking garbage.... besides you don't need the same "power" w/ LEDS' MH, in particular have a lot of "wasted power" i.e not very useable for photosynthesis..which is why you need sooo much power..



Tianbin said:


> So now ,Im try to talk about LED Strip 5630 and 5050 in Thai. which I can buy in just
> 20-25$ for 5 meters(90 watts). I know that this kind of LED doesn't shed that
> deep like MH. And I don't have any information about it like Lumens , PAR , or Lux
> even if I want to measure them , I can't!!.
> ...


I have read threads of people that have used them..Basically cutting the ribbon into sections and gluing them into the reflector.. Personally I wouldn't count on the red being correct.. 660nm... but the blue SMD LED's are usualy OK photosynthesis-wise..



Tianbin said:


> I spent just 60$ for 5630x5m and 5050x5m typical R&B and a 20Amp Driver
> I'm trying to test it by compared with Odyssea T5HO x 4 with 48"W and 15"D.
> That is what I can do right now. (I do really need a PAR meter anyone can help?)
> 
> I just need to know. Have anyone try this before? Please let me know


My first "test tank" uses 65W of "power".. 30W actinic blue/10,000k hybrids.. 20W 660nm red, 15w "warm white" @3000-3500k (mostly for "color" so tank doesn't look like a pumpkin..  So far it is doing OK..There are things I would do differently next time
As to cost 3-10 W hybrid chips $15
2-10w 660nm red $12
15W- warm white $9
3 drivers... $75 (pretty sure this could be a lot cheaper for you..)
asst hardware/aluminum/thermal glue/pots/ect.. 
rough guess...$50 
What is that the price of on MH "bulb" only....????

since you have the stuff .. only "meter" you need now is your eyeballs.. to see if it works good or not.. 

BTW: picture has reds turned off..and the blue/white dimmed a touch..
40gal breeder 17" depth..


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

maybe a little help
http://ohmax.gmc.globalmarket.com/p...ent-smd-5050-strip-led-grow-light-339964.html
http://ohmax.gmc.globalmarket.com/p...onics-grow-light-36w-double-side-2145369.html

Commercial fun w/ light strips.. actually..no the red still isn't 660nm most likely..
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=26107


----------

